

More teachers are grouping kids by ability - tokenadult
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/03/18/elementary-teachers-grouping-reading-ability/1990917/

======
contingencies
Teaching is hard and tiring.

Think programming: short on time, high on abstract requirements, lack of
clarity, changing concerns, dictated tools. Now throw in 30 co-workers, 10 of
which can't sit still, 10 of which are mentally absent while fiddling with
mobile devices, 2 of which are crying, 1 of which needs to interrupt every
hour to hit the facilities, all of which have two parents talking to you a
couple of times a year, plus internal bureaucracy.

